# Happy to be here



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi all. New to the forum and looking forward to diving into the fun. Been yard haunting two years now and plan to pick it up a notch this year with a walk through. I'm the only one in town, so it's great to find forums to get ideas for the "seasoned veterans". Hope to get to know you soon.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome CreepyCanmore.... this is a great place to kick it up a notch.. or two or three  hope your garage is empty cuz pretty soon it wont be


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

great to have you here!
you sound like me a couple years ago...
things tend to get bigger and better as the years go by!
i look forward to following you and your haunt progress!
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome indeed! This is a great place to pick up ideas for new props!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome CreepyCanmore. 
Glad to see another Canadian.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

'Seasoned': yes. 'Veterans' : not so sure about. 

Welcome to the forum. You are going to like it here.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

howldy. Welcome to a great place to feed your sickness.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Great people here to help you.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey! ......yeah YOU!

Are you following me????

Glad you found this place CreepyCanmore....its alot of fun here.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hey welcome aboard. you'll definetly get it up a notch after talking to some of these guys


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Salutations, Hope ya like your new home! And hope you have room for an extra shed or two, or more, After "hangin'" around here for a little bit, your gonna need them in addition to your garage! :devil: :>


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

*Unbelievable*

Holy Hannah, what a welcome! I should have stopped by here sooner. And yes, Dave the Dead, you have an official stalker :devil:

With a response like this to a simple hello post, I know this is going to be fun. I agree, two years in and I already need more storage (or at least that's what my wife says). We're simply going to have to get a bigger house for the haunt. Priorities you know....

Thanks for the welcome all, it made my day.

Steve


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our forum CreepyCanmore. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Howdy CC. We have a fairly active Canadian contingent here (does my being half Canadian count?). So you're not entirely alone up there. We're glad to have you with us, and look forward to your input. Now get posting already !!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You'll get so many ideas you will have to get a notebook to write down what you want to do in the future. That is what I did.
Welcome.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------

